# Europe Reviews, February 2008



## Keitht (Feb 9, 2008)

Regency Palms, Spain

Review by Jason Luce

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2008)

Quaysiders Club, England

Review by Philip Daniel


----------



## spanishlad (Mar 17, 2008)

*Recommendations in Spain?*

We are looking for a recommendation in Spain from Cartagena to Valencia. We aren't set on where we'll stay but would like to hear your experiences. Any suggestions?


----------

